# Hardcorepeptides.com Mk-2866 Ostarine review



## Lost Grizzly (May 9, 2014)

Since I won the Hardcorepeptides.com contest I figured I would be so kind and provide them with an honest review of the free product they sent me.  

Here is a link to the contest in case anyone missed it.  http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/threads/196312-Contest-Hardcorepeptides 

I want to make it clear I am not affiliated or paid by Hardcorepeptides.com so this is an honest review of free products they shipped to me that I won in a contest they held.  

Thanks again Hardcorepeptides.com


----------



## Lost Grizzly (May 9, 2014)

I will be running this at 25mg a day.  I hope to get some good results from this Ostarine.


----------



## Lost Grizzly (May 11, 2014)

I plan to take it 4 weeks.  When does it kick in?


----------



## Lost Grizzly (May 13, 2014)

Not feeling anything yet other than tired.  Hope it kicks in soon.  I don't think my dose is low and don't want to increase it.  25mg a day should be enough.


----------



## Lost Grizzly (May 15, 2014)

1 week down taking 25mg a day and I feel nothing.  Maybe next week it will kick in.


----------



## skinnyguy180 (May 15, 2014)

Out of curiosity what do you expect to feel???


----------



## Lost Grizzly (May 15, 2014)

Nothing has changed with my diet or workout routine other than adding Ostarine.  So any change in energy, mood, strength, gain or loose weight.  Even jitters would make me believe something was happening.  
Only time will tell.  I have never taken Ostarine before so I don't know what to expect, but do expect something.

If you have used it before what should I expect and when?  I have no idea is why I ask.

Thanks


----------



## skinnyguy180 (May 15, 2014)

I literally just picked some up(from a different source) and am starting tomorrow for the first time.  I was asking what you expect to feel cause I was curious.  I do not expect to feel anything.  It isn't supposed to give you immediate strength gains(from what i understand) just increase protein synthesis.... and I don't think you can feel that.  I would take into account what the mirror is telling you if anything.


----------



## Lost Grizzly (May 15, 2014)

Please let me know if you experience anything different when you take yours.  I will continue to take 25mg per day for the next 3 weeks and report back with my findings.


----------



## skinnyguy180 (May 15, 2014)

im not sure I would be the best judge of that... Im using a lot of other crap also.  Here is my Contest log.  My updated cycle is posted in the middle of the last page.  But it would be hard for me to tell.


http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/t...nsformation-for-Ta-ta-s?p=3261625#post3261625



skinnyguy180 said:


> New supp Plan
> 750mg test e- wk
> 600mg npp-wk
> 75mg Var-ed
> ...


----------



## Lost Grizzly (May 20, 2014)

Nothing new to report.  Still feel the same.


----------



## Lost Grizzly (May 23, 2014)

2 weeks later and nothing new.  Actually my workouts are a lot harder as if I have lost some strength.  I am not liking this.  

Starting to wonder???


----------



## skinnyguy180 (May 23, 2014)

I have put back on 3 pounds... but not that comparable 

sent by owl


----------



## Lost Grizzly (May 23, 2014)

skinnyguy180 said:


> I have put back on 3 pounds... but not that comparable
> 
> sent by owl



That's good to hear.  I think my stuff is junk.  Good thing I didn't pay for it.  Keep me updated if you start to see better results than the crap I am taking.


----------



## Lost Grizzly (May 24, 2014)

Has anyone ever ran any Mk-2866 Ostarine from Hardcorepeptides.com and confirm it is any good?


----------



## Lost Grizzly (May 26, 2014)

Since I received 2 bottles I am giving one to a co-worker to test as well, just to rule me out for not responding.


----------



## heavyiron (Jun 2, 2014)

It usually takes 4-8 weeks to see anything off Ostarine. You don't "feel" anything when you are on it though. It helps add LBM and reduce fat mass if your diet and training are dialed in.


----------



## Lost Grizzly (Jun 6, 2014)

It has been 4 weeks now and no change other than a loss in strength and feeling tired all the time.  I am going to toss the rest in the trash.  It did nothing for me, but wasn't a waste of money since I won it.  I won't be using Hardcorepeptide mk-2866 again, but am still wanting to give mk-2866 a shot from a different vender.  

I will report back with my co-wokers results on the other bottle I game him.  He has been using it for 2 weeks now, but has nothing to say as of yet good or bad.


----------



## HardcorePeptides (Jun 10, 2014)

The product is legit, your expectations are way to high for the research being conducted.


----------



## Lost Grizzly (Jun 20, 2014)

My co-worker reported back the same lame results as me.  He has used MK-2866 from a different source before and knows the difference.  He also chucked it in the trash.  We give it 4 thumbs down.


----------



## heavyiron (Jun 21, 2014)

Lost Grizzly said:


> My co-worker reported back the same lame results as me.  He has used MK-2866 from a different source before and knows the difference.  He also chucked it in the trash.  We give it 4 thumbs down.


I asked for the HPLC Analysis Report on a recent batch of the MK-2866 and it came back with a purity of 99.53% 

If you want the report shoot me an e-mail address and I'll e-mail it to you.


----------



## Lost Grizzly (Jun 22, 2014)

heavyiron said:


> I asked for the HPLC Analysis Report on a recent batch of the MK-2866 and it came back with a purity of 99.53%
> 
> If you want the report shoot me an e-mail address and I'll e-mail it to you.



No need for the report.  The report in my hand won't change the fact that two different people got nothing from the product.  I am not upset about this since I paid 0 for the product, just reporting what we found.


----------



## heavyiron (Jun 22, 2014)

Lost Grizzly said:


> No need for the report.  The report in my hand won't change the fact that two different people got nothing from the product.  I am not upset about this since I paid 0 for the product, just reporting what we found.


I have used 100% correct Ostarine numerous times. Its not something you "feel" and its not a mass compound. It reminds me of a light dose of winny. Almost undetectable so not sure you can go by feel. Also if your diet and training are not tight you will get very little from it. 

My wife uses Ostarine when dieting so its a light weight compound that females can use just to give you an idea.


----------



## raysd21 (Jun 22, 2014)

So what would be the reason for overall lethargy and feeling weaker?


----------



## s2h (Jun 22, 2014)

OP..were you running any other supplements prior to the ostarine or did you dc any supps during the 4 week ostarine run??


----------



## Lost Grizzly (Jun 22, 2014)

s2h said:


> OP..were you running any other supplements prior to the ostarine or did you dc any supps during the 4 week ostarine run??



The only thing I was taking before-during-after is my HRT (Test HcG).


----------



## s2h (Jun 22, 2014)

Lost Grizzly said:


> The only thing I was taking before-during-after is my HRT (Test HcG).



Just curious...not that I follow tons of logs etc on ostarine...I haven't heard anything about lethargy or strength loss...but I haven't dug real deep into it..

You feel any different since you stopped?


----------



## Lost Grizzly (Jun 23, 2014)

Yes I have been feeling much better and more energetic since stopping.  Back to normal and stronger again.  Able to finish my reps.


----------



## Soujerz (Jun 23, 2014)

For some reason if i bump ostarine from 20mg daily to 30mg daily i get flu/cold like symptoms.


----------

